
Passports Were a “Temporary” War Measure - bloomca
https://fee.org/articles/passports-were-a-temporary-war-measure
======
bloomca
So, no responses so far. It is very interesting for me, how different the
world would be without such precautions, and is it possible at all – which
metrics would serve as "suspicion" instead of color of your passport?

I think it is possible actually, but the world would be much less "sharing",
and social care would be developed much less (like in USA some time ago, where
you basically had to survive all by yourself).

As a russian, I've encountered this few times, that countries are not very
happy to invite me – I have to apply for UK visa ~6 months in advance with
full itinerary, and same for few other countries with strict rules. Other are
easier, but still, for the "developed" world, I am at the level of some
refugee. Yeah, I know, I can have 5 previous successfull visas, have few
millions saved in my homeland, but as a young person, it is pretty hard – and
is true discrimanation; but I understand it's roots completely and don't
complain about it, it just makes me laugh how different one's possibilities
could be based on random things.

~~~
wmil
Without any border controls people would be forced to assume that anyone from
outside their country was a thief or con-man looking to find some quick
victims and head home.

That wouldn't be pleasant for either side.

~~~
x1798DE
I don't really assume people from other states are thieves or con men. I
assume the same thing goes for countries in the EU with no border control
between their countries.

~~~
wmil
But you don't really live in a country without borders. Within the EU doesn't
count.

In a case of genuine open borders criminals can leave the state quickly to
avoid punishment. Then move on to a new target country.

This doesn't happen only because no country signs an open border agreement
without also setting up a legal framework to punish criminals who would try to
exploit borders to escape punishment.

The reality is that there are bad actors out there and if you aren't stopping
them at borders then you'll have to start watching out for them closer to
home.

High trust nations are like unpatched machines. You need a firewall.

~~~
x1798DE
Why doesn't within the EU count? There are dramatic differences in trust and
economic levels between didn't states in the EU, as well as dramatic language
differences. Seems like it would be a perfect case study for a region crossing
sovereign states without passports.

~~~
dilemma
> Why doesn't within the EU count?

Schengen has a shared outer border.

